# Bosch eAxle



## pickmeup (May 8, 2018)

Hi all. I've done a few searches on the subject but can't find any threads about the bosch eaxle that's meant to be going into production this year.

https://www.bosch-mobility-solution...cles/powertrain-systems/electric-drive/eaxle/

I really like the compact nature of it a d the fact that it's modular. No idea on price and if any of the oems are going to use it yet?

Has anyone got any further info?
Cheers.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

pickmeup said:


> Hi all. I've done a few searches on the subject but can't find any threads about the bosch eaxle that's meant to be going into production this year.
> 
> https://www.bosch-mobility-solution...cles/powertrain-systems/electric-drive/eaxle/
> 
> ...


I don't think you'll ever find pricing, because the product line will only be sold to OEMs.

If I get a chance, I'll check my notes for vehicles using Bosch's eAxle.


----------



## SaltyWater (Sep 24, 2019)

Found this on the web.

"Bosch has had electric axle drives in the market since 2012 (in the Peugeot 3008 and Fiat 500e, for example), but the power electronics was not fully integrated into them. With the new generation of the electric axle, Bosch is in the development phase, and is in contact with automakers from around the world. More precisely, samples of the electric axle are ready for use, and are currently being tested. Start of production is planned for 2019 at the latest."


----------

